# Air Raid Shelter, Lymm - March 08



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 20, 2008)

I had a very quick look at this place a couple of weeks ago and decided I'd have to go back the car to get my wellies. Just as I was exiting the small compound, climbing over the fence I came face to face with a copper.

Conversation went something like this...

Cop: Who are you? And what are you doing?
Me: Just having a look at the air raid shelter.
Cop: Shelter? Are you homeless?
Me: No! Just having a look at the shelter.
Cop: Right, we need to fill in this form...

Anyway, one stop form later and I was on my way.

So I returned, put wellies on and headed inside. It's not a massive shelter by any means and I was only in there for 20 minutes or half an hour, consisting of three small rooms and a medium sized chamber, flooded in parts to around a foot of water, it made for an enjoyable mooch. And no coppers outside when I left this time either.

Pics...



























TnM


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 20, 2008)

Rather nice explore there, TmM. Love that door and its hinges.
Cheers


----------



## halo iz da shiz (Apr 22, 2008)

I have explored every inch of Lymm and know of countless Roman caves and other exciting places, let me know if your interested and I can point you in the right direction. Fantastic photographs btw, well done.


----------



## krela (Apr 22, 2008)

Criminal damage, theft and vandalism, all in one post!

Impressive. Not.

Oh and fake headstone into tunnels?

I think every village has this myth going around...


----------



## halo iz da shiz (Apr 23, 2008)

A little more info for you too (the guy who made this thread!), to the left of the air raid shelter, behind the waterfall, is a WW2 communications bunker that is buried underground, its surrounded by trees and vegetation which makes it awkward to get to but I've been in there as well, it was open for years but nobody knew about it. There was old machinery in there and phones, also a cooker (don't ask), but it was dam cool, much cooler than the shelter. The council sealed it back up now though so you can't get in.


----------



## Fozzie3000 (May 23, 2008)

krela said:


> Criminal damage, theft and vandalism, all in one post!
> 
> Impressive. Not.
> 
> ...



It isn't a myth. It was there. It was blocked off by the priests request because curious kids etc were going down the shaft to explore the tunnel that led to the main cave.


----------



## KaiyureBoy (May 25, 2008)

*I am appreciated for this pretty article. thanks.*

would you mind PM your MSN to me? thanks.
_______________________________________________________________________________
Angelina Jolie Johnny Depp Al Pacino Brad Pitt site Robert De Niro


----------

